# Total Hip replacement with a femoral neck fx



## aalley (Feb 22, 2010)

I'm looking for help with a question about coding/billing for a femoral neck fracture repair at the time of a Total Hip Replacement.  The fracture appeared during the broaching of the femur for the replacement.  Can I code for both the fracture repair (27236) and the hip replacement (27130)?  The only procedure scheduled was the hip replacement.
Thanks for any help you can give.


----------



## ronalee (Feb 22, 2010)

You should not bill the fracture as it was caused by the doctor braoching the canal.  You should only code for the total hip.


----------



## aalley (Feb 22, 2010)

Thanks for the reply.  That is what I thought but I wanted to get a second opnion.  Have a great day


----------



## raemitch78 (Apr 21, 2010)

If there was already a fracture, should you bill both???


----------



## mohanapriya.pushparaj@agshealth.com (May 15, 2019)

No, we should not code both code together.


----------



## madgejones10 (Jun 12, 2019)

However, you do need to code for the fracture at the time of surgery  but do not charge for it.


----------

